# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Procedura posvajanja djeteta

## Masha

Zna li neko kako se odvija posvajanje djece u HR ili gdje se mogu dobiti te informacije? Da li se moze posvojiti dijete iz HR ako su roditelji drzavljani HR, ali zive u inozemstvu?

----------


## Ancica

Masha, za medunarodno posvajanje djeteta, procedura je kompliciranija i ovisi u kojoj zemlji zivi potencijalni roditelj.

Koliko sam upoznata, osoba koja zivi u inozemstvu, a ima hrvatsko drzavljanstvo, moze (uz zadovoljavanje mnogih drugih uvjeta) po hrvatskim zakonima posvojiti dijete koje zivi u Hrvatskoj. 

Al procedura, kao sto sam rekla, ovisi od zemlje do zemlje. Recimo, po kanadskim zakonima ne mozes zapoceti proceduru Hrvatskoj prije nego sto ju zapocnes i dobis odobrenje za posvojenje od kanadske strane.

Takoder ne pomaze to sto Hrvatska nije potpisala Hasku konvenciju o medunarodnim posvojenjima.

----------


## Vlatka

Dogovor između muža i mene je da pokušamo IVF još 3-4 puta, ako ne uspije, krećemo u postupak usvajanja.
Oboje smo složni u tome da ne želimo provesti život bez djece.
Zna li itko koliko to sve traje?
Sigurno treba tona papira, živaca, vremena...

----------


## Daniela32

Joj Vlatka pročitaj moj post na susjednom topicu. :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka

Hvala na informacijama!
Sve mislim da, ukoliko ne budemo dugo čekali, neće biti problema. Naime, muž ima 30, a ja 28. Živimo sami u svojoj kući i oboje imamo stalni posao i prilično dobra primanja. Ali posvojenje je samo alternativa za poslije!

----------


## klara

Mene isto zanima kako ide postupak usvajanja. Otkuda krenuti, kolike su uopče šanse za usvajanje malog djeteta, koje uvjete roditelji moraju zadovoljiti? (stan, prihodi... da li je to važno za podnošenje molbe?)

Planiramo još jedan IVF, ali nisam baš optimistična, pa bih voljela saznati što više o usvajanju.




> Joj Vlatka pročitaj moj post na susjednom topicu.


Ja nisam uspjela pronači taj post  :Confused:  

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## flower

proceduru posvojenja djeteta vodi centar za socijalnu skrb koji je nadlezan za brigu o djetetu. prvi korak na koji vas mogu uputiti je da se obratite bilo kojem vecem centru za soc skrb u Hrvatskoj koji ce vas uputiti u daljnju proceduru. Procedura je inace dvosmjerna- procijenjuje se vasa sposobnost da budete roditelji, a s druge strane se trazi ("trazi") odgovarajuce dijete.
Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Hvala na odgovoru i dobrim željama.

Ali znaš li možda gdje mogu naći detaljnije podatke - koji su uvjeti procjene roditelja, koliko je vrijeme čekanja (i mjeri li se u godinama?)... 
Da li je možda netko na forumu usvojio dijete, pa može reći svoja iskustva?

Možda previše pitam, ali to _obratite se centru za socijalnu skrb_ zvuči jako nedefinirano. Sve što znam o usvajanju je iz filmova (američkih večinom), koji opisuju samo probleme i suze. 

Imam 29 godina, a muž 33. Da li imamo vremena pokušati IVF još nekoliko puta ili bi trebali započeti proceduru usvajanja dok ne navršimo previše godina?

----------


## emanuel

Evo jos jedno pitanje:

Koliko dugo se mora biti u braku da bi par posvojio djete???

Mi jos nismo izrekli ono famozno DA, a razmisljamo o mogucnosti posvojenja.

----------


## flower

koliko ce brzo ici procedura ovisi o nekoliko faktora - jedan je jako rastezljiv - zaposlenost djelatnika u centru  :? sama procedura (testiranja i inerevjui) ne traju tako dugo (mozda mjesec-dva, uz ponovljena testiranja). Koliko ce se brzo realizirati posvojenje cesto ovisi o raspolozivosti djece za posvojenje - npr. ako zelite starije dijete ide brza, kod beba ide sporije (deseci potencijalnih rod na jedno dijete  :Sad: )
Po novom obiteljskom zakonu i samci mogu usvojiti, pa ne vidim prepreke niti za vanbracnu zajednicu. Nazalost - ne mogu vam dati konkretne brojeve, ovise o mnogo faktora i svaki je "slucaj" specifican  :Smile:  mozete polako krenuti ...

----------


## klara

> npr. ako zelite starije dijete ide brza, kod beba ide sporije


Što to otprilike znači "starije dijete"? Rekla si da na jednu bebu dolaze deseci parova. Kako je s djecom oko 2-3 godine?

Hvala!

----------


## Sonja29

Na žalos ne mogu reći kakva je procedura kod vas u Hr. Ivica i ja planiramo da usvojimo jednu djevojcicu ili djecaka (ne znamo još) od 30 dana do 1,5 godine. Ustvari, odlućili smo otići do Međugorja i koje nam se djete prvo svidi vodimo ga doma :D  :D Naravno nastavljam i sa IVF-om. Pa ako uspije nekada IVF onda ćemo imati dvoje prekrasne djecice.

----------


## *LUNA**

Za Sonju,

Jos jednom si pokazala da si divna i nesebicna osoba.
Skoro si me rasplakala.
Ako ikako mozemo pomoci tu smo.
SRETNO!

----------


## Mrs RIA

Hm,
ako netko zna neka pls napiše, u koju kategoriju spadaju djeca npr.2, 3 ili 4 godine? Jeli se njih možda lakše posvaja?

----------


## Sonja29

Prijateljice, hvala! Ti znaš da mi to puno znaći a i bez toga si nam puno pomogla i do sada.

----------


## emanuel

> Na žalos ne mogu reći kakva je procedura kod vas u Hr. Ivica i ja planiramo da usvojimo jednu djevojcicu ili djecaka (ne znamo još) od 30 dana do 1,5 godine. Ustvari, odlućili smo otići do Međugorja i koje nam se djete prvo svidi vodimo ga doma :D  :D Naravno nastavljam i sa IVF-om. Pa ako uspije nekada IVF onda ćemo imati dvoje prekrasne djecice.


Sonja, nekuzim
Jel u Međugorju lakse ili sto????
Znam da tamo imaju u sklopu djecije selo ili tako nekako, ali mora biti nekakva procedura, kakve su sanse konkretno za hrvatske drzavljanje za posvojenje djeteta koje je u djecijem selu u Međugorju??

Mozda pitam gluposti ali stvarno sam zbunjena   :Rolling Eyes:  
mi bi svakako pokusali sa posvojenjem pa me jako interesira!!

----------


## klara

I mene  to isto zanima. Sonja kada budete išli u Međugorje, molim te napiši kako je bilo.  :Smile:   :Confused:

----------


## Sonja29

Ja bi ubrzo trebala tamo ići i provjerit.
Koliko znam za nas je puno lakše i ne čeka se koliko u Hrvatskoj ali ne znam kakva je procedura za strane državljane. Neće mi biti teško da provjerim i to pa dok saznam javit ću vam.

----------


## emanuel

Sonja sunce si!!

Nemoj zaboraviti MOLIM TE!!

Ni meni nebi bilo teško nazvati, ako nađem broj na netu ja cu nazvati - pa nemam sta izgubiti!!

velika pusa i HVALA TI!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## klara

Hvala unaprijed i od mene!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Emanuel! Mogle bi mi i zajedno skoknuti do Međugorja da vidimo djecicu a ja bi do tada provjerila sve u socijalnom. Ti si od mene nekih 2,5 sata vožnje.
P.S. I za tebe to Klara vrijedi ako si nam bliže.

----------


## klara

Ja na žalost nisam baš blizu. Ali hvala na pozivu.  :Smile:

----------


## emanuel

Svakako bi voljela otici u Međugorje, zadnji puta smo MM i ja bili prije dvije godine i prekrasno smo se osjecali penjuci se na Brdo ukazanja bosi po kamenjeru, zapravo boravak u Međugorju nam je bio prekrasan.

prije toga bila sam sa svojim roditeljima kao mala djevojcica, u periodu kada su ukazanja tek bila u pocecima, pa smo stajali tik do kapelice gdje su djeca imala viđenje, a mali Jakov, Boze bio je tako mali, zivo ga se sjecam.

Kada planiras u Međugorje, mozda se i uklopimo!
pusa   :Razz:

----------


## Sonja29

Nista još sigurno ne znam. Za nas nije problem, gledat ćemo da se vi možete uklopiti i idemo. I naravno, bit ćete malo naši gosti  :Laughing:

----------


## LEA7

cure,  davno sam napisala da smo se MM i ja složili oko usvajanja  (dali smo si par pokušaja IVF-a, ako ne uspije -idemo na usvajanje- i paralelno bi pokušali još koju umjetnu)
kao i sve vas zanima me sve što se tiče usvajanja, ali sad sam malo van svega budući da moram na operaciju tumora na hipofizi (još neznam kada)
Htjedoh reći da ste divne i da dijelim vaša razmišljanja glede svega.
PLIZ nemojte me zaboraviti što se tiče Međugorja (lani sam dušu isplakala pod križem) i opet bi htjela poći.
............još dječje selo................
PUSA,voli vas Lea

----------


## Timmy

Ja u ponedjeljak imam zakazan razgovor o usvajanju u Centru za socijalni rad u Splitu pa cu vam reci detaljnije na sto sam naisla. Ne znam ni sama sto me ocekuje jer mi ja to mama organizirala i samo mi mailom javila da mi je razgovor u ponedjeljak i da se spremim na put. Znam da je ovo od mene s neba pa u rebra ali dugo mislim na to i uspjela sam si organizirat razgovor.  Evo mi i suze svaki put kad promislim na to, strasno sam uzbudjena. 

Timmy

----------


## Fortuna

ajme timmy drzim ti fige da ti super prodje taj razgovor i da sta prije imas rezultat kod sebe u svom narucju

----------


## LEA7

Timy, samo naprijed, javi sto je bilo.
Ako bude u razgovoru spomenut dječji dom Maestral javi se, MM je dobar s ravnateljicom-ako to nešto može pomoći.
sretno

----------


## egemama

timice, drzim fige i molim Boga za "onaj" plan :D

----------


## Sonja29

Timmy sretno! I mene ovaj tjedan čeka razgovor u socijalnom a onda dalje, psihplog itd.

----------


## klara

Timmy i Sonja sretno, i ja držim fige!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Javite nam poslje kako je bilo  :Confused:

----------


## Timmy

Curke hvala, javim cim se vratim na sto sam naisla. Ege,  :wink:  za "plan".

----------


## Matea

Timmy, drzim fige. Sonja, isto tako.
Timmy, kad dodete za Cleveland dodite k nama u Canton na rucak, druzenje i "zarazu" sa klincima.

Pusa i sretno! Javite kaj ste obavile.

----------


## flower

sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## Timmy

Drage curke, oprostite sto se nisam javljala ovako dugo, imala sam ubitacan tjedan i docekalo me tisucu stvari po povratku na posao. 

Bila sam na razgovor i u principu vam nemam puno reci. Razgovor je bio informativne prirode, psihologinja je bila izuzetno ugodna i ljubazna, pitala me sto radimo, stupanj obrazovanja, o nacinu i kvaliteti zivota, razlozima i motivima za usvajanje, hipotetska pitanja u stilu ako biste usvojili gdje biste zivjeli (s obzirom na prirodu naseg posla), da li postoji mogucnost da duze ostanemo u Hrvatskoj.

Nas je slucaj specifican jer je MM strani drzavljanin ali to ne bi trebao biti problem ako se ustanovi da usvajanje vodi poboljsanju uvjeta zivota djeteta i ako je to u njegovom interesu. Odobrenje za usvajanje u nasem slucaju daje Ministarstvo vanjskih poslova   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali psihologinja ne vidi razloga odbijanja zahtjeva u nasem slucaju. Sto se tice samog zivota koji mi vodimo na temelju poslova u kojima smo angazirani, to bi se vodilo isto kao da smo na privremenom radu u inozemstvu. 

Pravnica je bila na bolovanju tako da na dosta pitanja nisam mogla dobit odgovore jer je pravnica tata-mata za slucajeve sa stranim drzavljanima. 

Sto se tice godina djeteta, psihologinja mi je nekako naznacila da u nasem slucaju bi bilo tesko dobit bebu (ja 37 MM 42). Ja bih po godinama jos i mogla dobit bebu ali MM ne moze. Razlika izmedju Posvojitelja i djeteta ne moze biti veca od 45 godina. Pitala me koju dobnu skupinu preferiramo, ja sam joj odgovorila ali nismo o tome raspravljale, o tom po tom. To je bila jedina stvar oko koje sam pocela treptat i gledat po sobi umjesto u osobu (moj tik kad sam zbunjena i ne znam sto bih   :Embarassed:  ), malo sam ti bila izgubila kulersku pozu  :wink:  pa smo presle na novu temu. 

Pitala me kako ja vidim idealnu situaciju u nasem slucaju: Moja idealna situacija je da jedno usvojim i da jedno rodim ako Bog da. Na kraju me pitala kako bih rezimirala nas kao potencijalne roditelje: Ja sam odgovorila  - "Da sam ja dijete koje ide na usvajanje, ja bih molila Boga svaki dan da me posalje ljudima kao sto smo mi"  :D, eto, smijale smo se. 

Zakljucak je bio da ona vidi da smo jako motivirani i dobri kandidati za usvajanje. Moramo se vratiti pocetkom ozujka zajedno na novi razgovor sa pravnicom koja ce nas uputiti u detalje kako naprijed. 

Sve u svemu, trajalo je sat ipo, razgovarale smo ne samo o usvajanje vec i opcenito o zivotu, bilo je ugodno, neformalno, informativno i inspirativno. 

Sigurno sam zaboravila napisati dosta stvari, ako imate pitanja, samnaprijed, tu sam.

Veliki zagrljaj svima.

----------


## Fortuna

fala gospi da si stavila kako vam je bilo, cekam ka ozebli sunce da cujem sta su vam rekli  :D 
 drzim fige da sve bude u redu i dalje i da sta prije u rukama imate vasu/e  bebu/e  :wink:

----------


## Mrs RIA

Timmy,
dobro je to bilo, ha?
Baš mi je drago.
Eto, ja čitam to i sva sam se ustrtarila. Osječaj sličan onom kad bih išla na ispit (mučnina, adrenalin, strah..).
Joj, i ja to hoću napraviti a nikako da krenem. Ne znam zašto....
Sretni draga. :D

----------


## klara

Timmy hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama! Želim ti sreću dalje.  :Smile:  

Jedna moja poznanica i njezin muž su prije dva mjeseca poslali molbe za usvajanje. (Oko 120 njih, po jednu u svaki dom u Hrvatskoj). Nisu još dobili  pozitivan odgovor poštom, ali je jedna lječnica koja ih poznaje nazvala neke svoje kolege... Saznali su da postoji curica od godinu i pol kojoj je upravo istekao rok od 6 mjeseci u kome se majka nije javila. Ako sve bude sve u redu uskoro će je usvojiti.  :Smile:  
Njezina priča me ohrabruje, ali malo i rastužuje jer to je ipak preko veze, a ja ne poznajem nikoga.

----------


## Sonja29

Na žalost ili na našu sreću kod nas sve ide preko veze pa tako i procedura usvajanja. Uspjeli smo se povezati sa Časnom Sestrom koja vodi dom za nezbrinutu djecu i dogovorili sastanak sa njm u subotu. Onoliko koliko sam mogla skužiti iz tel. razgovora nebi trebali imati večih poteškoća. Malo me iznenađuje što kod nas nema slanja molbi već sve ide direktno preko socijalnog ili u našem slučaju Časne koja ima veze sa svim soc. u BiH.također smo dogovorili sastanak sa psihologom i za koji dan bi trebali znati rezultat. Onda nam ostaje samo čekanje. Javim vam se opet u subotu i provjerit ću kakva je procedura usvajanja ako su rosvojitelji strani državljani. pa tko zna...možda nekome pomogne.

----------


## Sonja29

P.S. Timmy sretno i nadam i držim fige  da što prije dobijete svoje djetešce  :Smile:

----------


## emanuel

Sonja, pa ti ides u Međugorje!!!!!!
Ajde molim te raspitaj se o mogucnosti usvajanja ako smo iz RH. Please,please,please!!

Sretno drage moje, cinite najhumanije djelo!! Neka vam je sa srecom!!
Ljubim vas   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Snjeska

Moj Boze Timmy,nisam znala da i ti zelis usvojiti!
Ruke mi se tresu dok pisem tako mi je drago sto si krenula.Sigurna sam da cete biti krasni roditelji jednom malom anđelu koji ce vam zauzvrat uljepsati zivot.

Sonja zelim ti svu srecu ovog svijeta i molim te raspitaj se mogu li ljudi sa dvojnim drzavljanstvom (HR+BiH) usvojiti dijete iz BiH.

Toliko to zelim ali kao i mrs.Ria nikako da se pokrenemo.Ipak mislim da ce biti nesto ove godine.

Pusa i sretno vam bilo na putu do bebe!

----------


## Sonja29

Raspitat ću se i javit ću vam dok dođem kući.

----------


## Mrs RIA

> Hm,
> ako netko zna neka pls napiše, u koju kategoriju spadaju djeca npr.2, 3 ili 4 godine? Jeli se njih možda lakše posvaja?


Ma ja samo još jednom postavljam ovo pitanje, ako slučajno netko sa odogvorom nabasa da mi ga i kaže   :Laughing:  

Ma još me nešto samo zanima, da li dobna granica podrazumijeva oba supružnika, prosjek ili jednoga od supružnika? Neki me dan jedna žena uvjeravala u jedan od odgovora koji mi je bio gotovo nemoguć.
Što kažete cure?

----------

Bok,svima! :wink: 
Sonja,ja sam se logirala ovdje najviše stoga,da te pitam:pa,kako je bilo u Međugorju?Šta su vam rekli?
Daj,plizzzzz,napiši malo o tome(a možda već jesi negdje a da ja nisam skužila gdje)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sonja29

Kod nas dobne granice nema koiko sam ja upoznata sa tim. U stvari , navodno postoji ali se nitko ne pridržava toga. Doduše mi idemo preko časnih sestara i mogli bi bez problema usvojiti veće dijete ali nama časna predlaže da ćekamo bebu jer smo navodno oboje još uvijek mladi.Vidjet ćemo, saćekat čemo do 2005. godine ako do tada ništa ne bude tražit čemo i starije djete jer meni i Ivici i nije bitna dob djeteta i spol.Procedura je kao i svugdje,odlazak u socijalno, psihijatru, mora se čekati, a koliko? Što se stranaca tiće moguće je posvajanje djeteta.Nije ništa teže već nama.

----------


## cvjetak

POMAGAJTE
mene muči jedno kako centar može dati djete na posvajanje ako roditelji nato ne pristaju naime ima jedna djevojćica  koja treba ići na posvajanje rprije toga je bila kod udomitelja roditelji je nedaju ali su neuki i potpisali su nešto o čemu nisu imali pojma a nitkom im nije objasnio ta djevojćica je jako vezana za mene i MM pa smo je mi htjeli posvojiti i ktome smo joj još kršteni kumovi ali nas je centar odbio s objašnjenjem da smo preblizu roditelja i da bi nam on stvarao probleme.
Mi poznamo njene roditelje i oni kažu da će jedino ako moraju nama dati dijete ali oni nemogu odlućivati sada je čovjek poludio rekao da će ih dati u sve novine jer ironija je još veća što ostala njihova djeca žive s njima a navodno ta mala djevojćica nemože.
Molim vas recite što sada tu ućiniti?

----------

Sonja!mislila sam,dali li hrvatski drzavljani uopce mogu posvojiti djecu iz BIH,tj.iz Medjugorja!
Inace,bila sam danas u centru za soc.skrb,tamo su rekli,da se treba napisat zivotopis pa onda ako se ude u uzi izbor,da se skupljaju ostali papiri!
Kako bi izgledao jedan dobar zivotopis za takvo sto!Mislim,do sada sam pisala razne takve molbe ali sve je bilo vezano uz posao i tada uglavnom znas,sta treba istaknut,rec...
Sta je sa ovim?

----------


## JaMajka

Cvjetak, pristanak roditelja za posvojenje djeteta nije uvjet, on je samo pozeljan da bi procedura bila manja. Inace, ukoliko sud donese pravomocnu presudu o lisenju prava na roditeljsku skrb u odnosu na odredjeno dijete (ne moraju to biti sva djeca u obitelji, ali i mogu) tada Centar odlucuje tko ce dijete i posvojiti, a roditelji nemaju pravo odlucivati o posvojiteljima niti uopce znati koji su. Tako da u tvom slucaju ce nadlezni Centar odluciti tko ce posvojiti dijete uzimajuci u obzir sve okolnosti za njegovu dobrobit, pa i to da su buduci posvojitelji sto dalje od bioloskih roditelja.

----------


## la11

mene zanima da li možda postoji najniža dobna granica bračnog para za posvojenje djeteta,osim da su 3 god.u braku

----------


## sandraf

Posvojitelj mora imati najmanje 21 godinu.

----------


## la11

a kada se obavi procedura koliko dugo se odprilike čeka na posvajanje?

----------


## marči

da oko 2 godine, a može i manje

----------


## sanja74

ovo sa 3 godine braka je STVARNI uvjet?!

mi smo u braku niti pola godine, a zajedno preko 7 god. već 3 god pokušavamo imati bebu.

usvojiti bebu je otvorena solucija (kad se sredimo materijalno).

ovo sa 3 godine me malo zaprepastilo!

uz to, meni je 30, a MM 34. 

ako za 3 godine tek možemo dati zahtjev+2 godine čekanja mislim da ćemo već biti polu-prestari da nam daju bebicu. stvarno me šokiralo....

----------


## apricot

Mislim da može i uz dokaz da ste živjeli u izvanbračnoj zajednici.

----------


## sandraf

Za one koje zanima - u Obiteljskom zakonu od clanaka 123-148 (dio 4.) imate osnovne odredbe o posvojenju.

Idete na www.nn.hr, pa na Sluzbeni dio i otvarate Narodne novine broj 116/2003.

----------


## sandraf

oprostite, gore je zarez visak, pa ne otvara.

dakle, www.nn.hr

----------


## sanja74

hvala, sandraf.

budem pogledala..

----------


## marči

cure, 
ja sam se malo raspitala i bila na jednom informativnom razgovoru u centru za socijalnu skrb, ne znam gdje piše da se mora biti u braku tri godine, nas na razgovoru to nitko nije pitao, jedino što nam je ozbiljno preporučeno je ne očekivati da ćemo uspjeti posvojiti jako malu bebu, jer je realno da se svi papiri srede u roku od 3-6 mjeseci.
malih bebica ima najmanje za posvajanje. u zagrebu je prošle godine bilo 170 parova koji su se prijavili za posvajanje a posvojeno je 20 djece.
ja se nadam da će novi zakon donijeti neka poboljšanja. i da će se sve malo ubrzati i olakšati parovima da dođu do toliko željene dječice.  :Saint:

----------


## Snjeska

Marči to je veliki korak  :Love:  
i ja želim ali nikako ne poduzim ništa po tom planu,samo sanjarim :/

----------


## marči

draga  :Love:  

nakon što ti dođe tvoj mali anđelak, još uvijek ima vremena, 
ti se sad samo brini oko malih mrvica u tibici  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Ne mora se više biti u braku 3 godine. Bračni staž nije nikakav uvjet.

----------


## marči

ma da, čudan uvijet bi mi bio tri godine braka, po čemu bi to bio neki parametar??? :shock: 

sigurna sam da je jedan od uvjeta sigurno - UPORNOST!!

 :Smile:

----------


## dantea

Lijep pozdrav svima!
Ima li možda tko kakvog saznanja u vezi starosti djeteta kod posvojenja.
Naime,rado bi usvojili dijete od 3-4 godine pa nas zanima da li je postupak brži nego kod posvojenja sasvim malih beba i koliko je otprilike čekanje.

----------


## lucija05

Za dijete od 3-4 godinje se definitivno manje čeka jer je manje zainteresiranih, a koliko to je sve relativno, ovisi koliko imaš sreće, jesi li prošla obradu?
Mi smo prošli u 3. mjesecu i sad još čekamo, ali bi mi bebicu.

----------


## dantea

Nismo prošli obradu, pa baš zato i pitam. Uskoro ćemo krenuti u postupak.
Želim ti brzo bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## lucija05

Hvala na željama. Inače obrada traje ukupno oko mjesec dana i onda je najbolje da pošaljete zamolbe na što više centara u Hrvatskoj, ali to će ti već sve u reći u vašem centru.

Puno vam sreće želim u tome.

----------


## čokolada

Drage moje, koliko sam shvatila (a intenzivno sam se informirala na sve strane u zadnjih 6 mjeseci od kad smo prošli obradu) dijete bez DOBRE VEZE neće stići u naš (ili vaš...) dom. Ne mislim ni na kakva podmićivanja ili slično, nego jednostavno - ako vas netko DIREKTNO preporuči socijalnom radniku zaduženom za posvojenje u nekom gradu, tek onda će ta vaša molba koja mjesecima (nekome i godinama) leži u ladici ugledati svjetlo dana i doći na vrh hrpe. Nažalost je to tako.  U nekim Centrima su nam u više navrata tvrdili da naša molba nikad nije stigla (a mi od njih dobili prije 8 mjeseci odgovor da su je zaprimili!), a kad smo se pojavili tamo osobno, e onda je odjednom nakon pola sata traženja iz neke prašine "uskrsnula". 
Kontaktirala sam s 5-6 "uspješnih" posvojitelja  i gotovo svi kažu isto: dok nismo našli neku prijateljicu koja osobno poznaje soc. radnika stvar se nije pomakla s mjesta godinu-dvije! I nema tu nikakve liste čekanja - vaša molba jednostavno mora biti stalno "u igri" , vrtjeti se "tu negdje", o vama netko stalno mora voditi računa da vas ubaci u svaku moguću kombinaciju.
Da ne govorim da svaki Centar u HR vodi drukčiju politiku: u jednom vas nagovaraju da posjećujete dječje domove, u drugom vas gotovo izbrišu s liste kad spomenete tu mogućnost (..."pa jeste li vi normalni?"...), treći kažu stalno nas nazivajte i dosađujte nam, četvrti vas napraše na telefon zašto im dosađujete, peti kažu da im iz matičnog ZG Centra nije stigla naša obrada, a u matičnom centru tvrde da oni ne šalju obrade automatski nego samo kad dobiju upit od nekog Centra izvan ZG ... itd, itd.
Uglavnom ... borba ...    :Sad:

----------


## sanja74

lucija05,

možeš li nam reći nešto više o obradi? kako izgleda, s kim se razgovara (članovi obitelji), kakvo je potrebno financijsko stanje i sl.

thx

----------


## lucija05

Sanja, obrada je vejrojatno različita od centra do centra. Ja sam čitajući svašta nainternetu bila jako uplašena, ali je zapravo sve bilo jako dobro.

Prvo sam ja nazvala i dogovorila sastanak s jednom gospođom koja se bavi posvojenjima, i ona nam je tada objasnila svu proceduru, bili smo nešto više od 30. min tada (možda i sat) i mogli smo ju pitati sve što smo htjeli i bila je jako ljubazna.

Zatim smo poslali zamolbu za posvojenjem u taj naš centar, oni imaju neki zakonski rok u kojem moraju napraviti obradu (mislim da je to 3 mjeseca, i to sam pronašla na netu). Mi smo za nekih 2 tjedna dobili službeni dopis s datum i satom kada trebamo doći na obradu i tada nas je ta ista socijalna radnica ispitala sve i svašta, pa možda i 2 sata. Sve tvoje i muževljeve podatke, pa kakvi su odnosi naši s našim obiteljima, pa tko vodi glavnu riječ u kući, tko sprema tko odlučuje o troškovima.... i informacije takvog tipa. Bilo joj je jako važno da naša obitelj zna za našu odluku da želimo posvojiti i kako se oni odnose prema tome. Naravno da je pitala za plaće, ali ne znam koliki je neki minimum, ako je uopće propisan.

Zatim smo slijedeći tjedan dobili poziv od psihologinje, kod nje smo bili bar 3 sata, pitanja vrlo slična ako ne i ista, i još smo rješavali neka 2 testa.

I još je ona prva soc. došla kod nas u stan  (naravno uz prethodnu najavu) da provjeri da li je istina o tome što smo rekli i da vidi u kakvim uvjetima živimo.

Nije pričala s nikim iz naše obitelji i nikad nisam ni čula za tako nešto.

Sad čekamo, zivkam na sve strane i točno je onako kako je opisala čokolada, neki žele da ih zoveš, drugi ne , neki su super ljubazni, a neki otresiti.

I najgore je u ovoj državi što po meni taj sustav posvojenja nije nikako uređen, to jest to je sve totalna katastrofa, procedura i sistemi su u svakom centru drugačiji i ti moraš balansirati između svega toga.

Ako imaš bilo koje još pitanje, slobodno pitaj, odgovorit ću ti ako znam.

----------


## sanja30

Lucija, a do koliko godina bi vi posvojili dijete?
Dali ste inzistirali da to bude mala beba ili..??

----------


## davorka

Cure, čitam ovo i moram vam samo reći nemojte se obeshrabriti. Imam poznanike koji su usvojili 2-godišnjeg dečkića i žena mi je rekla da su ga čekali samo 9 mjeseci i da zaista nikoga nisu ni povukli za rukav, a kamoli imali vezu.

----------


## sanja74

Lucija, hvala ti na odgovorima.
Vjerojatno ćemo u proljeće početi s procedurom, pa te onda možda još i detaljnije zagnjavim.

Je li netko razmišljao o posvojenju iz druge države? Tipa Rusija... Je li to moguće?! Možda bi ispalo brže?

----------


## lucija05

> Lucija, a do koliko godina bi vi posvojili dijete?
> Dali ste inzistirali da to bude mala beba ili..??


Mi smo u molbi napisali da bi htjeli dijete do 1 godine, bez obzira na spol. Nismo ništa inzistirali niti smo isključivi u samom startu, ali nam nitko još nikoga nije ni ponudio.
Inače sa svima kojima sam pričala u centrima kada sam im rekla da imamo 30 godina, odmah su sami rekli da smo onda mi za malu bebicu, jer smo jako mladi.

----------


## klara

Jučer sam pričala s prijateljicom koja je prije pola godine usvojila (ona i njen muž naravno) curicu od 2 godine. Zbog komplicirane situacije nisu još riješili pravna pitanja tako da su samo udomitelji i to se možda otegne godinama. Ali sigurni su da će malena ostati kod njih.

To s pravnim ptanjima nije previše optimistično. Alo optimistično je nešto drugo: Prije godinu dana predali su molbe u sve centre u Hrvatskoj i te molbe ne smiju povući dok se posvajanje ne realizira - dakle, službeno još čekaju dijete. Otkada je njihova curica s njima zvali su ih već dva puta i ponudili im još jedno dijete. To su pozivi koji definitivno nisu potaknuti nikakvim vezama niti posjećivanjima centara, već samo time što je molba negdje... :D  Nadam se da to znači da neće biti tako teško usvojiti ako se odlučimo...  :Saint:

----------

